# Could Space Marines wear Chaos stuff and not be corrupted?



## jfoodmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

I've got an idea for a part of my Space Marine army that I'm working on. I want to take Chaos Terminators and paint them in the scheme of my army (Crimson Fists) to represent a group of Terminators that are Chaos hunters. I want the converted Chaos Terminator armor to be like a trophy for this group of Terminators.

Would that work, or in the 41st millenium would the Chaos armor corrupt the good Space Marines?

As a modeling question, would Chaos Terminator heads fit into Space Marine Terminators?

Thanks!


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I think they would definatley get funny looks from the Inquisition. I suppose it depends on the history and sctions of the chapter. For example, if the Blood Angels were to start wearing Chaos bits (given the chapters history of liking to drink blood) then they would probably be excommunicated.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well the 13th company wears some chaos armour, and there not corrupted........ignoring the werewolves of course, but they were forced to do it, crimson fists doing it?....yeah they'd be destroyed, and would probably threaten the entire chapter


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The SW 13th company have been using scavanged chaos wargear for millenia with no apparent ill effects. It has been suggested that this seeming immunity may have something to do with the Wulfen curse.

EDIT: Damn Stella, slightly quicker fingers there.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't have a problem with the occasional chaos bit appearing in a loyalist army, since if it's in the Chapter's colours it has likely been purified (like Logan Grimnar's axe).


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have a problem with the occasional chaos bit appearing in a loyalist army, since if it's in the Chapter's colours it has likely been purified (like Logan Grimnar's axe).


but the only problem with that is the weapon doesnt LOOK chaosy. i dont see a problem with the idea though. arent there some chapters that use chaos artefacts to fight chaos? relictors or something...


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

its sounds really cool.
once upon a time i used my entire chaos army as normal space marines, and it was kinda funny.
abaddon as a chapter master? absurd

but its still a cool idea


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesn't that Ultrasmurfs chapter master, Marneus Cuager(I think:biggrin, have two powerfists he nicked off a Chaos lord? Which would make him a heritic... hmm...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i know for sure the relictors use and collect chaos artifacts. besides them i cant think of anyone else who uses them.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Soul Drinkers >_<
Dunno. 3 people play them at my FLGS...


----------



## Warboss_Bork (Feb 13, 2009)

Umm well I pretty sure that if a space marine were to even come within 100 meters of a space nun or a grey knight they would shoot, stabbed, skin, and be thrown into a boiling pot of acid then there ashes shot into space:shok: yeah ummm i'm pretty sure they wouldn't become daemonic unless it's a possed choases armour. But in the first place a space marine wouldn't trade his armour for anything it get's blessed and stuff like that and they take huge pride in wearing there chapters colors.But all and all i'm pretty sure they wouldn't do it k:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Only in desperate circumstances, and even then the Marines wouldn't like it. But as long as the armor hasn't fused to the Chaos Marine, or is Possessed armor, I can't see it being a problem. It's just ceramite and paint really.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Relictors are in danger of being excomunicate traitoris


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

lomaxxdurang said:


> Relictors are in danger of being excomunicate traitoris


they already have been

quote from Lexicanium:
Continued conflict with the Inquisition during the 13th Black Crusade resulted in them being declared Excommunicate Traitoris and were all but destroyed by the Grey Knights under the command of Inquisitor Cyarro. Only a few hundred now remain,it is suspected that these survivors have fled to the relative safety of the Eye of Terror. It is currently unknown whether these survivors have thrown in their lot with the forces of Chaos or continue their struggle of trying to turn the dark powers against them for the good of the Imperium, much like another of the renegade chapter, the Soul Drinkers. 


http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Relictors


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

isnt that something along the likes of the 13th company? they scavenge for equipment to repair their own since they're stuck in the warp. but they avoid chaos insignias and horns, stuff like that.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

As already mentioned, there are many SM's that currently utilize Chaos equipment; Grimnar and Marneus to name the big two. Both claim they reforged the weapons to purify the Chaos taint, but I question how they did that.

As for the 13th company, I'm under the opinion that since their feral nature dictates their lives, they can't be corrupted; under the principle that instinct has nothing to do with morality, so you can't corrupt something that doesn't govern itself by it. A bad dog doesn't choose to be, it just reacts to the unfortunate stimuli its received and bites more often than not. 

I could allow Grimnar a pass for the same reason, but Marneus is another matter all together. While he does have plot protection on his side, it would be the perfect catalyst for another civil war between the greater Imperium and the Ultramarine Empire. 

In regard to other equipment, I would love some random SM to put on the armor of a Thousand Son and be cursed to forever live in the animated suit killing all his brothers.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

So the 13th Company are the Imperium's answer to Orks? They're basically a force of nature which Chaos finds extremely difficult to corrupt? Nice.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Chaos armour while modeled in a general style comes in many many forms when it comes to fluff. Suits range from basic materials to exotic materials and can be plain or daemonically possessed or enchanted or concecrated and a lot of plague marine armour is diseased while Thousand sons are animated armour and many many CSMs wear their armour as skin since they might not have skin underneath or they have just become one with their armour.

You could probably do it but it's the kind of thing that would have most of the Imperium wanting to kill you and probably everyone else since races either hate chaos or kill everything. xD


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Most bog standard CSM will eb wearing armour the same type as the regular SM. Recent renegades might have armour from the same forgeworld. The only diference will be the paint job. That won't need more than a quick prayer from the chaplains and techmarines to pacify the spirit and reuse it.

Some CSM armour will be possessed and will turn you into Carl the Chaoz Marine when you put it on or at least try to.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Stay out of our armor!

hahah


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

A couple things...

Firstly, Marneus Calgar has a daemon weapon? What is it? Where did he come about it? It isn't the Fists of Ultramar, right, as those were taken from his primarch, yeah?

Secondly, as to chaos armor... There was some fluff I read a while back about sets of armor with, literally, a mind of it's own. Such as when someone other than the original owner put it on, the armor ran away, FAR away, with the unfortunate scavenger still inside. I'll try to find a reference for it, but figured it was amusing and apt for this post. :biggrin:


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Wraithian said:


> Firstly, Marneus Calgar has a daemon weapon? What is it? Where did he come about it? It isn't the Fists of Ultramar, right, as those were taken from his primarch, yeah?


They are one and the same. Marneus got them from Guilliman, who took them off of a Fallen Chaos Champion. Since they were never able to open the damn things, I still maintain the point they could not be cleansed and are still a Chaos artifact.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Revelations said:


> They are one and the same. Marneus got them from Guilliman, who took them off of a Fallen Chaos Champion. Since they were never able to open the damn things, I still maintain the point they could not be cleansed and are still a Chaos artifact.


No Techno-Magos has. That doesn't mean a Tech Marine hasn't or that they were at one point and records are incomplete in the Imperium's eyes. Space Marines don't give up all thier Chapter history and secrets to the Imperium afterall. I believe they have been, since they have be fitted with the Chapter's Symbols all over them. I think they were opened and purified right after Roboute took them from the Fallen Chaos Champion. I don't see him wearing anything that is Chaos tainted.


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> well the 13th company wears some chaos armour, and there not corrupted........ignoring the werewolves of course, but they were forced to do it, crimson fists doing it?....yeah they'd be destroyed, and would probably threaten the entire chapter


and they dont need that again lol


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

scruff said:


> Soul Drinkers >_<
> Dunno. 3 people play them at my FLGS...


the soul drinkers do not use any thing chaos there just mutated and some of the serving chapter turned to khorne


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Revelations said:


> As already mentioned, there are many SM's that currently utilize Chaos equipment; Grimnar and Marneus to name the big two. Both claim they reforged the weapons to purify the Chaos taint, but I question how they did that.
> 
> As for the 13th company, I'm under the opinion that since their feral nature dictates their lives, they can't be corrupted; under the principle that instinct has nothing to do with morality, so you can't corrupt something that doesn't govern itself by it. A bad dog doesn't choose to be, it just reacts to the unfortunate stimuli its received and bites more often than not.
> 
> ...



Im pretty certain that it is the space wolves canis helix which makes them impervious to the effects of chaos. I seem to remember that they basically cycle through "normal space wolves" to full wulfen and then back again. I would guess that the rage inducing effects of chaos bring them to their wulfen state faster but they are as you say animals at that stage, which dont have much capacity for corruption, they then cycle back to normal space wolves again free of any built up corruption.

Because they already had mutant geneseed, that warp acts on the existing mutations instead of bringing in new ones.

There is also the fact that time flows differently for them in the eye of terror, perhaps they havent "been there long enough" in their time to become corrupted yet? perhaps theyve only been there for what seems like a few years to them? certainly the effects of the warp on time is the only real explanation for them being alive after 10,000 years.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Revelations said:


> They are one and the same. Marneus got them from Guilliman, who took them off of a Fallen Chaos Champion. Since they were never able to open the damn things, I still maintain the point they could not be cleansed and are still a Chaos artifact.


There is a Nurgling sitting inside trying hard to be REALLY quiet. :biggrin:
*sniff* "did you just let one rip again chapter master?"

I suppose Guilliman may have had the Emperor check them out before giving them the O.K. to use. The real question is when an item goes from being just a piece of metal to something "tainted", a chapter Librarian should be able to sense it I'd imagine. 
As for your chapter using chaos acquired armour, I don't think anything with the star of chaos would be acceptable but a chapter may get away with pieces of chaos style armour (I think the Inquisition would be keeping a close eye on them though).


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Of course the Imperium blesses the space marine power armor with all kinds of purity seals, oils, palms, rituals, engravings, incantations, and whatnot. Everything is ritual, hell wiping your ass is probably a ritual complete with a litany.:laugh:
I'm actually doing something similar though. I'm using 50/50 pieces from both Blood Angels (ironically enough) and Chaos minus any stars or indications of chaos marks, that part is important. Wear an eightfold star and expect a bolt in your head, and painting a target is much easier.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

nothing to say the armor wasn't forged that way to reflect a more brutal looking SM chapter.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

jfoodmaster said:


> I've got an idea for a part of my Space Marine army that I'm working on. I want to take Chaos Terminators and paint them in the scheme of my army (Crimson Fists) to represent a group of Terminators that are Chaos hunters. I want the converted Chaos Terminator armor to be like a trophy for this group of Terminators.
> 
> Would that work, or in the 41st millenium would the Chaos armor corrupt the good Space Marines?
> 
> ...


Its perfectly plausable for a group of 'Chaos hunters' to wear Armour adorned in spikes/trophies etc. 

Chaos armour in itself wouldn't effect a loyalist as long as its not posessed/warp-touched in some way.

It would be the same as adding spikes/heads to your armour really! :good:

Don't know if this has been said before in this thread (havn't read the whole thing!) but the Gauntlets of Ultramar were originally taken off a Chaos Champion (Lets hope their not posessed!) - I think theres also a Space Marine Chapter; the Relictors is it? they actually go further and use daemon-weapons, but use them against the forces of Chaos! Although there not liked much by the Imperium! in fact i think they have been excommunicated?

And also the 13th Company have salvaged Chaos Armour and wear it!

Overall i don't think there is a problem, but instead of wearing armour taken off a Chaos Warrior - why not just have them adorn their armour spikes/CSM heads etc? for modelling purposes this can just be represented by Chaos Terminator models, although its not actually Chaos armour so to speak.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

And yes, CSM Terminator heads will easily fit on Loyalist Terminator bodies.

I also concur that to make "chaos hunters" simply adorn Loyalists with trophies taken from fallen CSMs (Helmets, weapons, pieces of armor). Otherwise, Loyalists wearing CSM armor are likely to get vaporized on first sight even by most allies...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Funny looks' from the inquisition ofcourse being a preamble to interrogatus, and followed by Purgatus once a confession has been extracted.


----------

